# Would this be a "Clyde" Mason?



## Dumpdiver (Feb 3, 2013)

Does S & R stand for Clyde,NY or any idea on the year? Thanks for any help, Ive allways enjoyed at finding things now it's fun to learn about them.   DD


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 3, 2013)

seems like it.  Southwick & Reeves


----------



## coreya (Feb 3, 2013)

Picture of whole jar would help!


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 3, 2013)

The Standard Fruit Jar Reference says that the jar was made at the Clyde Glass Works operated by Southwick, Reed & Company and that  they were in operation from 1868-1878.
 The jar pictured is not a Clyde Mason. There are two different jars that say Clyde on the front and one of those is a Clyde Mason Improved.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2013)

Is this the rest from the other post or a different jar?


----------



## Dumpdiver (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry, same jar I didn't know how to post more pics in the same thead I just figured it out.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2013)

Never say your sorry, it's a sign of weakness. L J Gibbs rule #6 from NCIS [][][]


----------



## coreya (Feb 3, 2013)

That jar is red book # 1895 or if it has SR & Co it would be # 1896 value 15-50 depending. As stated before it was made at clyde glass works around 1868


----------



## junkyard jack (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice jar. The reversed apostrophe in "Mason's" is a nice error.


----------

